# Southeast Asian plant ID help



## randypng (May 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I just got this plant today. Have yet to plant it because I'm not very familiar with it as of now.

What I heard from the aquarium was that it is found in Singapore (where I live), and can be grown submersed. However, I'm not really sure and I would need some help in indentification. I've never seen in before, but maybe that's because I have not tracked in the forests.

It is about 9 inches in length in the photo, and it comes in a pot. Colour is lighter green, similar to glossostigma but brighter.

Thanks a million!









By randypng at 2010-06-07









By randypng at 2010-06-07


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi randypng,

It is a little hard to tell, but it looks like Ceratopteris thalictroides, some of the growth on you plant looks like emersed growth.


----------



## randypng (May 26, 2010)

Thanks a million! I think that's it!


----------

